# [pfSense] ESXi 5.0 and pfsense 2.0.1 VMtools install perl5 fails



## frusturateduser (Jun 22, 2012)

I just can't figure this out, I have been trying to install vmtools on pfsense 2.0.1 for a while now and *I*'ve been following some reputable instructions and they work too because I used the same instructions at college but when I use them at home a few things happen that get to me:

compat6x-amd64 install takes a very long time but does install and complete, after this I symlink a few libraries so VMtools can find them.

Perl5 takes a very very long time to install (this is on a 10Mb down connection) but it does seem to install correctly with evident issues.

Once they are done I go to install vmware tools, I make a few directories and mount the CD, *tar* the file and then go to run `./vmware.pl` and get the following:


```
use: command not found
use: command not found
no: command not found
Too many ('s
```

I am at a los*s* and do not understand. Please help!

*E*xtra info:


Pfsense in the webGUI reports to me that it is built upon FreeBSD 8.1-release-p6.
ESXi 5 build is 702118
pfsense is 64bit

Here's a look at the instructions I follow step by step, all done via the console NOT a putty session:


> ```
> Install prerequisites
> When running on a 64 bit installation, run pkg_add -r compat6x-amd64
> When running On a 32 bit installation, run pkg_add -r compat6x-i386 (Not tested but this should be it)
> ...



Any guidance would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think you'll have better luck resolving your issue by asking at the pfSense forums.


----------



## frusturateduser (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahh of course, thanks.


----------



## kpa (Jun 22, 2012)

Try running the script directly with perl(1):

`# perl vmware.pl`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2012)

Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
Rules And Guidelines of the FreeBSD Forums


----------

